# Car Painting and sanding



## h3llfir3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello, Im just doing a lot of work on cars with sanding and spray painting. I need a good breathing system and eye protection system that will keep me safe  What are some excellent breathing protection systems out there that protect against fine particles from spray paint , sanding metal and paint, and anything else to do with sanding and painting, it should also protect against fumes from paint, etc. That is one thing i need, i also need something that gives good eye protection from spray painting and sanding metal and paint, etc.. I do not want people to tell me to buy, the simple breathing protector because I paint very frequently and I need something heavier duty.  thanks, and I would appreciate people to list some items that are good and also a link to a website with it from a company i can get it from , or even just tell me where i can find it.  thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Please do not open multiple threads on the same subject


----------

